# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios >  Híbrido -Algário (03-10-2009)

## Miguel Correia

Projecto em curso:

*Aquário*: 100x50x50 em vidro de 10 mm sem traves (Feito por mim, com 2 furos: esgoto e retorno)
*Móvel*: 104,5cm (comp) x 55 (prof) x 91cm (alt) 

*No interior*: 99X46X77, com duas portas frontais e uma em cada lateral.
Pondero passar um verniz no móvel (MDF) para impermeabilizar.

S*ump*: 60x40x40, o escumador e o reactor de kalk ficarão dentro da sump (Construída por mim, estou na dúvida, com uma divisória)

E se incluísse o reservatório na sump?quais seriam as medidas?


*Bomba de Retorno*: Lifetech 2800 l/h 

*ILuminação* : Calha T5: ATI Sunpower, 6x39w 

*Circulação*: 2 Tunze nanostrem 6045 L/H. 

*Rocha viva*: Alguns Quilos para colonizar a rocha morta

*Aquecimento*: 1 Termóstatos 300W

Substrato[/B]: 2 a 3 cm(Aragamax sugar size)

*Osmose inversa*: 5 estágios 

*Escumador*: Escumador diy 750 Litros, a água do esgoto entrará directamente no escumador, o excedente de fluxo sairá por um tubo regulável (tenho)

Sistema de reposiçao automatica de água diy + reactor kalk 

Tubagem para o esgoto e para o retorno diy [COLOR="blue"]



Reactor de cálcio (mais tarde)

*Depósito para água evaporada*: Bidão de 30 litros

*As medidas dos furos para a coluna seca*:
Esgoto: 3,6 cm diâmetro, largura da rosca 5,5 cm diâmetro.
Retorno: 2,9cm diâmetro, largura da rosca 3,9 cm diâmetro. 

*Questões que me debato*:
Qual a distância de segurança entre furos?
E qual deverá ser a distância de segurança entre o furo e a extremidade do vidro?
Qual a distância recomendada para as distâncias:A, B e C?



Quaisquer ideias/opiniões e/ou críticas serão bem vindas.

Cumps,
Miguel Correia.

----------


## Ingo Barao

infelizmente nao te posso ajudar muito
mas aconcelho-te a nao fazeres o aquario, a nao ser que tenhas certezas do que vais fazer.
quem te avisa teu amigo e...
na loja do costume e barato, fica 5 estrelas, e de certeza que nao da bronca.
e fazem os furos
pelo que vi do resto do setup:
Bomba de Retorno e Iluminação parece bem
Circulação punha mais umaa bomba 
em relacaoa furos nao pesco nada disso :SbClown:  
rocha viva quanto mais melhor
osmose de 5 estagios... nao comento :SbOk3:  
escumador depende do fabricante, ha grandes fabricantes DY e ha pequenos fabricantes DY onde me incluo  :yb665:  
qual e o sistema de reposicao de agua?? e como o meu de jerricamdo aki com torneira???
eu vou investir num osmoregulador.
abraco e aguarda novidadesdos gurus aqui do forum

----------


## Miguel Correia

Olá Ingo!

Como sou da Madeira é mais complicado comprar na "loja do costume" :SbSourire: , depois há o preço de transporte (embalagem) e o risco de partirem os vidros, os furos não serão feitos por mim, dou as medidas das placas de vidro e digo onde quero que furem.
O repositor automático foi feito pelo Vitor Pestana, ainda não montei, penso que são duas válvulas (solenoides, acho :Whistle:  ) e com uma bomba.
Obrigado pelo comentário.

Abraço,
Miguel.

----------


## Ricardo Bulario

já agora qual é a loja do costume!?!? tambem tou a montar um aquario... e queria saber onde os fazem.. e com preços porreiros é que pro mesmo aquario já me pediram 135 euros e outro 400 euros

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Miguel,

Na minha opinião A, B e C devem ter a mesma medida e esta não deverá ser inferior a 4 cm, sob pena de fragilizares a zona envolvente.

Abraço e boa sorte para o aqua,
Diogo

PS - se precisares de algo apita!

----------


## Miguel Correia

eheheh...Obrigado Diogo, :Vitoria:  

Quando isto estiver a carburar falamos. :SbOk2:  

Abraço,
Miguel.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Quando isto estiver a carburar falamos.


Eu por acaso estava a falar de ajuda!!! :Admirado:   :Admirado:  

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Miguel Correia

> Olá,
> 
> 
> 
> Eu por acaso estava a falar de ajuda!!!  
> 
> Abraço,
> Diogo


Quando agradeci estava-me a referir às duas coisas (à tua ajuda e a futuras frags). :Whistle:  

A propósito, há vantagem em colocar uma coluna seca em acrílico/pvc escuro (opaco) em relacão a uma de vidro? é que já vi algumas assim, pergunto-me se o silicone colará bem o pvc/acrílico ao vidro.
Relativamente à largura da coluna seca, se utilizar os valores que coloquei no desenho + os 4 cm de segurança que falavas (apesar da distância A ser menor que as outras) ultrapassa os 20 cm (pelos 21/22), não será muito?

Com este tamanho de sump será viável colocar um depósito de água evaporada dentro (criando uma divisória), ou seria melhor por cima da sump, atravessando a sump no seu comprimento?

Abraço,
Miguel.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Miguel,




> A propósito, há vantagem em colocar uma coluna seca em acrílico/pvc escuro (opaco) em relacão a uma de vidro? é que já vi algumas assim, pergunto-me se o silicone colará bem o pvc/acrílico ao vidro.
> Relativamente à largura da coluna seca, se utilizar os valores que coloquei no desenho + os 4 cm de segurança que falavas (apesar da distância A ser menor que as outras) ultrapassa os 20 cm (pelos 21/22), não será muito?
> 
> Com este tamanho de sump será viável colocar um depósito de água evaporada dentro (criando uma divisória), ou seria melhor por cima da sump, atravessando a sump no seu comprimento?


Na minha opinião quanto maior for a coluna seca melhor (maior em tamanho do pente, porque a coluna pode ser muito estreita). No meu aqua a coluna seca está numa das laterais e tem 50x10 cm. 

Penso que a melhor solução será sempre vidro com vidro, mas neste aspecto espera por outras opiniões, pois eu estou longe de ser um expert!

Quanto ao depósito de água podes colocar onde quiseres, não vejo nenhum inconviniente.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> A propósito, há vantagem em colocar uma coluna seca em acrílico/pvc escuro (opaco) em relacão a uma de vidro? é que já vi algumas assim, pergunto-me se o silicone colará bem o pvc/acrílico ao vidro.


O que já viste quase de certeza que foi em vidro, mas com acrilico a revestir...normalmente é colado com silicone ao vidro só para ficar preso, e é usado acrilico de espessura fina.
O efeito é simplesmente estético. Vê aqui como fiz: http://www.reefforum.net/showpost.ph...8&postcount=18




> Relativamente à largura da coluna seca, se utilizar os valores que coloquei no desenho + os 4 cm de segurança que falavas (apesar da distância A ser menor que as outras) ultrapassa os 20 cm (pelos 21/22), não será muito?


Estou com o Diogo, quanto maior o comprimento/"área" do pente melhor...eu nessa coluna que te mostrei em cima, cometi o erro de fazer pequeno...e o escoamento de água não foi o que esperava, tive que reduzir o fluxo de retorno para baixar o nível de água!

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> ...e o escoamento de água não foi o que esperava, tive que reduzir o fluxo de retorno para baixar o nível de água!


A questão não se prende apenas com a capacidade de escoamento. Aliás a principal função de uma grande coluna seca é permitir a limpeza da superfície, promovendo com a sua extenção o retirar de uma forma mais eficaz a película que se forma à tona de água.

Promover uma boa circulação que dirija à água para a coluna seca (como eu tenho), sendo esta bastante extensa é de facto uma opção a ter em conta. Se a isto conseguirmos aliar a componente estética (como eu acho que consegui) então acho que temos a solução quase ideial.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Miguel Correia

Olá,

Ricardo e Diogo, obrigado pelos comentários. :SbSourire:  

Ricardo, a coluna que me referia está neste link:
http://www.reefkeeping.com/issues/2003-01/gt/index.php

Ricardo, dizes que deverias ter feito a coluna maior, no entanto perderias espaço (muito mais do que o que ocupa a tua coluna), compensará assim tanto, espaço perdido vs maior fluxo?

Diogo, percebo a ideia, no entanto terei as duas laterais do meu aquário visíveis, no teu caso está tapada, teria que fazer ao longo do vidro traseiro e se fizesse maior, aproveitava para fazer mais um furo, para segurança, não?
A ser feito mais um furo, esse teria o diâmetro do furo do esgoto, certo? 

Cumps,
Miguel.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá Miguel,

Esse aqua pode ser em acrílico...provavelmente deve ser, pois  até se veêm várias sumps de acrílico.
Geralmente não se recomenda a colagem de vidro com acrílico em situações que exigem alguma pressão. E como por cá é raro usar acrílico em aquas (pois é caro), é mais comum usar na mesma vidro para a coluna seca!  :SbOk3:

----------


## Miguel Correia

Ricardo,

Reparei que só tens um furo na tua coluna seca, porquê?tens o outro furo numa lateral?

Dá para dizeres qual foi o diâmetro do teu furo e qual foi a distância que deste em relação às extremidades do vidro e em relação aos vidros da Coluna seca (escrevi sump por lapso)?

Só para chatear mais um pouco, qual a distância do topo da coluna em relação à altura do aquário?e qual o tamanho (altura) dos dentes do pente?

Cumps,
Miguel.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Reparei que só tens um furo na tua coluna seca, porquê?tens o outro furo numa lateral?


Porque é o essencial. Não é obrigatório ter outro  :yb668:  




> Dá para dizeres qual foi o diâmetro do teu furo e qual foi a distância que deste em relação às extremidades do vidro e em relação aos vidros da Coluna seca (escrevi sump por lapso)?


Não me lembro ao certo, mas praí 5cm por 7/8cm da exrtremidade. Do vidro da coluna não sei.




> Só para chatear mais um pouco, qual a distância do topo da coluna em relação à altura do aquário?e qual o tamanho (altura) dos dentes do pente?


Penso que ficou com uns 5cm, e o pente é de 1/2cm. A coluna devia ter ficado 1/2cm mais baixa.


Isto é tudo um pouco por alto Miguel, mas anda tudo lá perto. Também tem que se ter em conta que cada caso é um caso, logo, cada aqua é um aqua.  :SbSourire:   :SbOk2:

----------


## Miguel Correia

Olá!

Após algumas dicas do pessoal fiz algumas alterações ao projecto inicial.

Os vidros do aquário serão de 10mm sem travas, estou na dúvida entre as duas montagens abaixo, uma sem tubo de segurança (ladrão) e outra com tubo de segurança, que vai roubar muito espaço.Optei por colocar a coluna seca encostada ao vidro de trás, penso que terá menos impacto estético.

Sem ladrão


Com ladrão


Alguma sugestão?
Será que as outras colunas são pequenas e a minha é enorme?!!!

Esta foto é a ideia que eu tenho do que será a minha sump


Se alguém tiver algum palpite, que diga, será bem vindo. :SbOk3:  

Cumps,
Miguel Correia.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Miguel,

Eu acho que deves fazer o ladrão - segurança nunca foi demais!
Quanto à sump apenas te aconselho a colocares o último vidro antes da bomba de retorno um pouco mais baixo. Como tens agora a água vai cair em cascata para a ultima câmara e provocar muitas bolhas. O ideal é teres o vidro à altura da água que necessitas na ultima câmara.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## João M Monteiro

> Eu acho que deves fazer o ladrão - segurança nunca foi demais!


Esta frase ficou cómica  :yb624:   :yb624:  .

Mas também aconselho que faças o tubo ladrão. É certo que perdes um pouco de espaço na aqua, mas, vendo as coisas pelo lado positivo - para além, evidentemente, do factor segurança - ficas com maior superfície de captação de água na coluna seca

----------


## Miguel Correia

> Olá Miguel,
> 
> Eu acho que deves fazer o ladrão - segurança nunca foi demais!
> Quanto à sump apenas te aconselho a colocares o último vidro antes da bomba de retorno um pouco mais baixo. Como tens agora a água vai cair em cascata para a ultima câmara e provocar muitas bolhas. O ideal é teres o vidro à altura da água que necessitas na ultima câmara.
> 
> Abraço,
> Diogo


Pois...
Mas o nível da água deverá de estar mais alto, se não estiver acrescento mais água ao sistema, será que rersolve?até porque será nessa parte que farei a medição da água evaporada.

Quanto ao furo do "ladrão", penso que deverá ser no mínimo do tamanho do esgoto: 36 mm, ou então coloco um de 50mm e deixo o de 36mm e o de 29mm, uma vez que a tubagem para ambos já está feita.

Estou a pensar colocar o furo de retorno na ponta da coluna seca, depois o tubo atravessaria o aquário por trás do vidro traseiro e sairia na outra ponta, empurrando assim a camada superficial para a coluna seca, limpando melhor a superfície.

Abraço,
Miguel.

----------


## Miguel Correia

> Mas também aconselho que faças o tubo ladrão. É certo que perdes um pouco de espaço na aqua, mas, vendo as coisas pelo lado positivo - para além, evidentemente, do factor segurança - ficas com maior superfície de captação de água na coluna seca


Olá João Monteiro!

Têm razão, acho que não devo poupar em segurança, será feito o tubo "ladrão".

As questões pendentes para já são:

-1 furo de 50mm (esgoto) e outro de 36mm(ladrão)  ou deixo 2 de 36mm   (ladrão, esgoto), em ambas tenho o furo de retorno de 29mm.(a bomba de retorno é de 2800 L/H) que sugerem?

-A altura da coluna seca deverá ficar a quantos centímetros do topo do aquário?6 ou 7 cm (mais o pente) devem restar 4 ou 5 cm.

- Costumam colar os tubos de pvc com silicone, ou usam apenas fita de teflon?

Abraço,
Miguel.

----------


## João M Monteiro

> As questões pendentes para já são:
> 
> -1 furo de 50mm (esgoto) e outro de 36mm(ladrão)  ou deixo 2 de 36mm   (ladrão, esgoto), em ambas tenho o furo de retorno de 29mm.(a bomba de retorno é de 2800 L/H) que sugerem?


Os furos de 36 são para tubo de 32 e os de 29 para tubo de 25mm, presumo.

Penso que para essa litragem e bomba não precisas de um furo tão largo como 50mm. No máximo faria furo de esgoto para tubo de 40 e ladrão para tubo de 32 (ou memso ambos para 32), admitindo que o inflow é em tubo de 25mm.




> -A altura da coluna seca deverá ficar a quantos centímetros do topo do aquário?6 ou 7 cm (mais o pente) devem restar 4 ou 5 cm.


Parece-me bem




> - Costumam colar os tubos de pvc com silicone, ou usam apenas fita de teflon?


Se for encaixe de rosca, teflon; se for liso, colado.
Eu tenho colado tudo o que está fora de água e não está mesmo por cima da sump.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> - Costumam colar os tubos de pvc com silicone, ou usam apenas fita de teflon?


Concordo com o João, mas deves usar cola para PVC que fica rija.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Miguel Correia

Olá!

Passado algum tempo, deixo o registo das últimas novidades deste projecto:

Procedimento: 1º- Lixei, 2º- Uma Mão de verniz tapa poros, 3º- Lixei, 4º- Outra mão de verniz tapa poros, 5º- Lixei, 6º Verniz Marítimo.

Algumas fotos do móvel: 




Vista lateral.


Vista de trás.


Furos para a coluna seca:

Preparação para os furos.




Fiz um furo de teste num vidro quebrado, antes de me aventurar no aquário:
Furo de teste, foto 1.


Furo de teste, foto 2.


Furo de teste, foto 3.


Brocas utilizadas (foram emprestadas pelo Sr. José Júlio do refforum)


O Primeiro furo no aquário.


Os 3 furos.


Amanhã irei colar os vidros do aquário e da sump com o Alfredo do reefforum, vai ser mais um tiro no escuro :SbSourire: , vai correr tudo bem.

Relativamente aos vidros comprados, os do aquário vieram sem arestas, uma vez que inicialmente estavam mal cortados e com falhas, assim as arestas dos vidros da sump, retirei-as com uma lixa de água presa a uma madeira (sugestão do Vítor Pestana), foi uma limpeza. :SbOk2:  

Para já é tudo, qualquer coisa é só perguntar.

Cumps,
Miguel correia.

----------


## Miguel Correia

Continuação dos episódios anteriores... :SbSourire:  

Construção do aquário, algumas fotos:













A coluna seca:





Agora as fotos da sump, ainda sem divisórias (uma vez que os vidros vinham com um tamanho superior ao pedido):









Quando o silicone secar terei que fazer os testes para confirmar se está tudo operacional, palpita-me que terei que fazer alguns ajustes, infelizmente o vidro da base não estava bem cortado, logo verei como ficará.

Cumps,
Miguel Correia.

----------


## Miguel Correia

Olá!

Após muita pesquisa, experiências e muito trabalho, coloco aqui os últimos acontecimentos no meu aquário.





















Coloquei as fotos um pouco à pressa...

Cumprimentos,
Miguel Correia

----------


## Jose Neves

Que tal uma actualizaçao de fotos do aqua....

----------


## Miguel Correia

> Que tal uma actualizaçao de fotos do aqua....


Olá Neves!

Como ainda está na fase das algas (muitos nitratos), ainda não coloquei fotos, logo que possa coloco-as aqui.

Cumps,
Miguel

----------


## Miguel Correia

Viva!

As últimas fotos do meu aquário, ainda com muitas algas verdes na rocha, estou à espera de 2 bombas tunze-Nanotream 6045 para aumentar a circulação, as fotos abaixo:

Panorâmica, está um pouco escura, contei com a preciosa ajuda do Alfredo para melhorar a disposição dos corais, a rocha do canto inferior esquerdo é para sair e o Green Star Polyps ficará nos pratos do lado esquerdo, no de cima e no debaixo.



Refúgio DIY em acrílico, recebe a água pelo tubo "ladrão".



Qualquer ideia e/ou opinião será bem vinda.

Cumps,
Miguel Correia.

----------


## João M Monteiro

Miguel,

Apenas um conselho: coloca s GSP isolados, numa 3ª ilha, sem contacto com qualquer das outras. Caso contrário, daqui a uns tempos, a ilha (grande) onde os colocares será só para eles. Não dão hipótese

----------


## Miguel Correia

> Miguel,
> 
> Apenas um conselho: coloca s GSP isolados, numa 3ª ilha, sem contacto com qualquer das outras. Caso contrário, daqui a uns tempos, a ilha (grande) onde os colocares será só para eles. Não dão hipótese


Olá João,

Não sabia desse pormenor, obrigado por avisares. :Pracima:  
Tenho que começar a pensar que peixes irei adicionar ao sistema, para dar uma cor ao aquário, para já tenho 3: 2 chromis viridis e um six line wrasses.
Devido às dimensões não sei se será viável ter um Zebrasoma flavescens, gostei dos Centropyge flavissimus: amarelo e o vermelho, há incompatibilidade?
Um para filtrar a areia e acho que fica por aí.

Se tiveres alguma sugestão (com cor  :SbSourire:  ), estás à vontade.

Cumps,
Miguel

----------


## João M Monteiro

Miguel,

É apertado para um Z. flavescens, na minha opinião. Não digo que seja impossível - há muitos casos - mas é sobre o apertado

Quanto ao c. flavissimus, é um peixe (amarelo, não vejo o vermelho) que tem vários relatos problemáticos com corais.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Quanto ao flavescens, acho que podes colocar sem problemas! Não considero apertado se não colocares mais peixes.

O flavissimus é de facto um terrorista - já tive um no aqua anterior que depois de quase um ano de aqua resolveu fazer estragos... e que estragos!

O vermelho que mencionas deve ser o loriculos - é mais pacífico mas ainda assim conheço relactos de maus tratos a corais.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Miguel Correia

Viva!

Obrigado pelas dicas, quanto ao Z. flavescens, como o espaço é um pouco limitado e quero meter outros peixes, será descartada essa opção, João o peixe vermelho que me refereria é o que o Diogo mencionou, o loriculos, apesar de tudo o que se fala gosto do peixe, li que tinha tendência a bicar alguns LPS.
Também estou a pensar num peixe que nade ao nível da areia para limpar as algas no areão.

Abraço,
Miguel

----------


## João M Monteiro

Olá Miguel,

Tenho sempre um loriculus nos meus aquários. Gosto imenso desse peixe.
O actual tem cerca de 3 anos. Não se porta mal, mas é demasiado "curioso", o que complica as coisas com as tridacnas. As 2 que tentei, de vez em quando dava-lhes uma "bicadela" o que as stressava e começavam a estar sistematicamente fechadas. Por isso, optei por não ter tridacnas no aquário.

Como em todos os anjos, há diversos factores que concorrem para o facto de serem mais ou menos petisqueiros. Os centropyge, muitas das vezes que  pensamos que estão a "comer" corais, estão apenas a retirar-lhes matéria morta que é dos seus alimentos preferidos. Mas é inegável que mesmo isso, por vezes, incomoda-os.

Por outro lado, tem muito a ver com cada indivíduo. Alguns ganham uma fixação por certos corais e depois é uma chatice. Lembro-me de um do João Ribeiro que apanhou uma fixação por uma Pocillopora e deixou-a em muito mau estado.

----------


## Miguel Correia

> Olá Miguel,
> 
> Tenho sempre um loriculus nos meus aquários. Gosto imenso desse peixe.
> O actual tem cerca de 3 anos. Não se porta mal, mas é demasiado "curioso", o que complica as coisas com as tridacnas. As 2 que tentei, de vez em quando dava-lhes uma "bicadela" o que as stressava e começavam a estar sistematicamente fechadas. Por isso, optei por não ter tridacnas no aquário.
> 
> Como em todos os anjos, há diversos factores que concorrem para o facto de serem mais ou menos petisqueiros. Os centropyge, muitas das vezes que  pensamos que estão a "comer" corais, estão apenas a retirar-lhes matéria morta que é dos seus alimentos preferidos. Mas é inegável que mesmo isso, por vezes, incomoda-os.
> 
> Por outro lado, tem muito a ver com cada indivíduo. Alguns ganham uma fixação por certos corais e depois é uma chatice. Lembro-me de um do João Ribeiro que apanhou uma fixação por uma Pocillopora e deixou-a em muito mau estado.


Olá João,

Reparei que tens "Apogons", será que se dariam mal no meu aquário  (2 ou 3 indivíduos), uma vez que tenho 2 chromis e um sixline e futuramente adicionarei o loriculos, devo seguir alguma ordem de introdução?

Cumps,
Miguel

----------


## João M Monteiro

Os meus apogons são muito calmos e (demasiado) pacíficos. Apanham de muitos e não batem em ninguém... Mas como são oito agrupam-se e defendem-se pelo número.

Teria receio dos Chromis (especialmente) e colocar só 2 ou 3...não deve ser suficiente para que se sintam à vontade. Arriscas-te a nem os ver por passares a vida escondidos e stressados.

Em suma, mantendo os Chromis, não aconselho; se saíssem os chromis, podias colocar uns 5 Apogons. Fazem realmente cardume (tipo bola) e não têm agressividade intra-específica.

----------


## Miguel Correia

Viva,

Tenho aqui umas quantas fotos para partilhar com os membros:

Começo com as ciano que "atacaram" há tempos, coíncidiu com a adição de vários produtos do kit da prodibio, certezas não tenho, estou apenas a relatar os acontecimentos e as minhas experiências, o certo é que não voltei a deitar mais nenhum aditivo é só kalk e tpas com água do mar, as fotos (estão um pouco escuras):





Após consultar variada informação, a minha solução foi um "blackout" de 3 dias, claro que não deve ser bom para os corais (anti-natural) mas é bem melhor do que as cianos a cobrí-los, aumentei o volume das tpas, a circulação na altura era também pouca (vendi as 4400 seio) e as bombas que tinha eram muito fracas, comprei as nanostream 6045 (underwater   :SbOk2:  ) e mudou o cenário, melhorei tambéma circulação de ar pela casa o resultado são as próximas fotos, ainda tenho as rochas verdes, mas aos poucos vai melhorando, até porque é quase tudo rocha morta, seguem-se as fotos de hoje:


















Vista de cima do aquário:
 

Outra:


e finalmente a panorâmica:



E para já é tudo.

Cumprimentos,
Miguel Correia

----------


## João M Monteiro

Olá Miguel,

Está com bom aspecto, sim senhor.
Diz-me uma coisa: qual foi, concretamente, o efeito do blackout nos corais ?

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Miguel,

Gostava de realçar as mudas!!! Estão com excelente desenvolvimento - destas destaco sem dúvida a Madracis, a Pocilopora e a Montipora vermelha.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## José Carlos Fernandes

Olá estou a vender um aquario praticamente como estás a planear. tem apenas dois meses de uso. Vendo-o por razões profissionais. se quiseres pormenores dá uma vista de olhos no forum ou então diz-me o teu mail que eu envio-te imagens

Um abraço

José Carlos Fernandes

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Colocada por Diogo Lopes
> Eu acho que deves fazer o ladrão - segurança nunca foi demais!





> Esta frase ficou cómica   .
> 
> Mas também aconselho que faças o tubo ladrão. É certo que perdes um pouco de espaço na aqua, mas, vendo as coisas pelo lado positivo - para além, evidentemente, do factor segurança - ficas com maior superfície de captação de água na coluna seca


Neste caso, o ladrão é amigo do dono da casa! :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Miguel Correia

> Olá Miguel,
> 
> Está com bom aspecto, sim senhor.
> Diz-me uma coisa: qual foi, concretamente, o efeito do blackout nos corais ?


Olá João,

Obrigado pelas palavras...
Em relação ao efeito do blackout nos corais, sinceramente, não vi qualquer consequência negativa, ao religar as luzes foi como se um dia normal se tratasse, pelo menos a olho nú não detectei nada.

Cumps,
Miguel

----------


## João M Monteiro

E fizeste uma (re)adaptação à luz ou voltaste a ligar as luzes todas, no mesmo fotoperíodo, como se nada fosse ?

----------


## Miguel Correia

> Olá Miguel,
> 
> Gostava de realçar as mudas!!! Estão com excelente desenvolvimento - destas destaco sem dúvida a Madracis, a Pocilopora e a Montipora vermelha.
> 
> Abraço,
> Diogo


Olá Diogo,

Eu só tenho a agradecer pelas mudas que enviaste. :SbOk2:  

Abraço,
Miguel

----------


## Miguel Correia

> Olá estou a vender um aquario praticamente como estás a planear. tem apenas dois meses de uso. Vendo-o por razões profissionais. se quiseres pormenores dá uma vista de olhos no forum ou então diz-me o teu mail que eu envio-te imagens
> 
> Um abraço
> 
> José Carlos Fernandes


Olá José,

Obrigado pela atenção mas o "planeamento" foi no início, como vez pelas fotos já tenho o aquário montado, já se pode dizer que isto é mais um diário do que própriamente um setup, se algum moderador puder fazer a passagem agradeço.

Abraço,
Miguel

----------


## Miguel Correia

> E fizeste uma (re)adaptação à luz ou voltaste a ligar as luzes todas, no mesmo fotoperíodo, como se nada fosse ?


Voltei a ligar as luzes todas, no mesmo fotoperíodo, como um dia normal.

----------


## Miguel Correia

Olá!

Deixo as últimas fotos tiradas, nota-se alguns crescimentos, voltei a ter uma praga de ciano, usei o ESE1000, porque era o único à venda, matou a alga coralina quase toda, penso que prolonguei em demasia, (3 dias) um pouco devido a administrar doses pequenas, (julgo eu) claro que tive que fazer muitas tpas e aspirar o areão, felizmente não há sinais das ditas cujas. :Whistle:  

As fotos:





















e por agora é tudo...

Cumps,
Miguel Correia

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Muito bom Miguel! Estou impressionado com as cores q conseguiste! A Madracis então está fabulosa!

Abraço e parabéns,
Diogo

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

Olá Miguel, :Olá:  

Estive a ver o teu móvel e achei-o espectacular, os meus parabéns  :Pracima:  .

A madeira que utilizaste foi MDF normal?

Isso só com tapa poros e o verniz marítimo fica com esse acabamento?

O teu aquário está 5 *****  :yb677:

----------


## Miguel Correia

Viva!

Obrigado Diogo e Paulo, de facto as cores são surpreendentes, alguns destes corais (a maioria) tinham uma cor com tons acastanhados, (quando a iluminação era com PCs) foi uma transformação substancial.

Paulo, penso que o móvel é feito com MDF, em relação à cor, pouco mudou, já vinha com essa cor, (mandei fazer em Paços de Ferreira, na altura em que comprei a mobília para a casa) havia uma camada de verniz, o trabalho que fiz foi sobre o que estava feito, manteve-se praticamente igual.

Abraço,
Miguel

----------


## Ingo Barao

:Palmas:   :Palmas:  
sim Sr. :yb677:  
tens ai um corais muito muito giros :SbOk:  
como se chama aquele cor de rosa bem rosinha que esta no meio??
abraco e continuacao de boa evoluvao
 ingo barao

P.S.- no funchal nao ha vidro moldura mas ha o miguel correia que vai dar ao mesmo
ficou muito bem feito esse aqua.

----------


## RicardoLuis

> Olá Miguel, 
> 
> Estive a ver o teu móvel e achei-o espectacular, os meus parabéns  .
> 
> A madeira que utilizaste foi MDF normal?
> 
> Isso só com tapa poros e o verniz marítimo fica com esse acabamento?
> 
> O teu aquário está 5 *****



Paulo, pelas iamgens, diria que o móvel é Mdf sim (actualmente quase que não existe mobiliário maciço) folheado, salvo erro, a cerejeira...  :SbOk:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> como se chama aquele cor de rosa bem rosinha que esta no meio??


É uma Madracis e é uma muda deste coral...



... quer acredites, quer não!!!!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Miguel Correia

> sim Sr. 
> tens ai um corais muito muito giros 
> como se chama aquele cor de rosa bem rosinha que esta no meio??
> abraco e continuacao de boa evoluvao
>  ingo barao
> 
> P.S.- no funchal nao ha vidro moldura mas ha o miguel correia que vai dar ao mesmo
> ficou muito bem feito esse aqua.


Obrigado Ingo!

Mas ainda são mais espectaculares ao vivo, não consegui passar completamente a beleza dos corais através das fotos, foi por causa do Diogo, Gil Miguel e tantos outros (bem hajam) que me venderam (enviaram) frags, que foi possível ter alguns corais que de outro modo, pelos preços practicados cá, seria muito pouco provável ter algo assim.
Construir o aquário foi uma necessidade, (era um absurdo os preços de cá) felizmente correu bem e foi só à segunda, porque da primeira vez os vidros estavam mal cortados (devem ser cortados com muita precisão) e da segunda tive que corrigir um desacerto. (contei com a ajuda do Alfredo, da minha cara metade e da minha irmã)
Preferia não ter que fazê-lo mas, depois de feito por nós dá outro gozo. (pelo menos enquanto durar  :Coradoeolhos:  )

P.S. - Se eu consegui fazer isto, qualquer um de vocês consegue, acreditem. :SbOk2:  

Cumps,
Miguel

----------


## Miguel Correia

Olá,

Algumas fotos do aquário:












Um ouriço da nossa costa.



Uma foto geral.

Cumps,
Miguel

----------


## Miguel Correia

Viva,

Passados alguns tempos e após grandes alterações, este aquário é um híbrido, ou seja, uma mistura do anterior com o novo look, saiu muita rocha, ficaram os corais e algumas rochas, o layout ainda não está a 100%, aparecem alguns plásticos à vista (eggcrate), com o tempo vou camuflando.

Algumas fotos:







Cumps,
Miguel

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Olá Miguel, depois de os plásticos ficarem tapados, o layout irá ficar exelente, ficará muito natural. Além disso tens corais mesmo espetaculares especialmente esse Seriatopora hystrix, que é um dos meus corais preferidos.

----------


## Rui Bessa

> 


Viva :Olá:  
Gosto do aspecto do layout :Pracima:  
Parabéns!
Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## Miguel Correia

> Olá Miguel, depois de os plásticos ficarem tapados, o layout irá ficar exelente, ficará muito natural. Além disso tens corais mesmo espetaculares especialmente esse Seriatopora hystrix, que é um dos meus corais preferidos.


Viva,

Obrigado Filipe e Rui, espero melhorar muito mais. :SbOk3:  

Filipe, se fizer uma frag da _ Seriatopora hystrix_  vou-me lembrar de ti.

Cump,
Miguel

----------


## Filipe Silva

Com aspecto mais leve assim!


Tb gosto mt mais  :SbOk:

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Miguel


O teu aquário está fenomenal!  :Smile: 

É de elogiar o facto de serem praticamente todos frags e estarem com excelentes cores e crescimentos.
É muito bom vêr alguns corais que foram para ai pequenos e agora..  :Smile: 

O Layout está tambem ao estilo que gosto  :Smile:  mto natural!

Que iluminação estás a usar? e algum aditivo ?



PArabens!

----------


## Miguel Correia

> Boas Miguel
> 
> 
> O teu aquário está fenomenal! 
> 
> É de elogiar o facto de serem praticamente todos frags e estarem com excelentes cores e crescimentos.
> É muito bom vêr alguns corais que foram para ai pequenos e agora.. 
> 
> O Layout está tambem ao estilo que gosto  mto natural!
> ...


Obrigado Filipe Silva e Gil,

Sim, eram todos frags, bem pequenas (algumas tuas), penso que só a euphylia é que já veio do tamanho que está na foto.

Sempre utilizei Kalk e por vezes adicionava cálcio e magnésio, agora (tem uns dois meses) é kalk e o reactor de enxofre com substrato de cálcio, noto crescimento no corais e pouca coralina.

A iluminação é a calha ATI sunpower com: 4 x Aquablue Spezial 39w e 2 x Blue Plus 39w 

Abraço,

Miguel

----------


## Bernardo Pedreño

Olá,

Muito bom esse aquário, os corais estão com umas cores vá lá vai!
Boa sorte e continua, isso quando tiver mais lotado deve ficar fantástico.
Abraço

Bernardo

----------


## Miguel Correia

Olá,

Após retirar alguns corais, que já estavam grandes demais para o meu aquário e com umas alterações na disposição das rochas, deixo aqui algumas fotos, ainda com corais por colocar, mas mesmo assim fica o registo actual.







Cumprimentos,
Miguel Correia

----------


## Miguel Correia

Viva,

As fotos mais recentes: 





















Cumps,
Miguel

----------


## Miguel Correia

...para fechar, mais umas.

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Eh eh eh, então ele agora tem um flavescens, exelente peixe, muito resistente...nota-se que o aquário está mesmo maturado agora, os corais tão exelentes, apenas acho é que devias ter deixado a rocha que tinhas no início, fica mais natural...posta aí os nomes dos peixes novos.

----------


## Miguel Correia

> Eh eh eh, então ele agora tem um flavescens, exelente peixe, muito resistente...nota-se que o aquário está mesmo maturado agora, os corais tão exelentes, apenas acho é que devias ter deixado a rocha que tinhas no início, fica mais natural...posta aí os nomes dos peixes novos.


Olá Filipe,

O Tang deve ter entrado em Julho (acho).

O aquário está longe de estar maturado, mas acho para lá caminha.  :SbSourire: 

Quanto aos peixes "novos", não sei quais foram os que viste, fica a lista de todos:

1 Centropyge (zarolho desde o início), esse já viste
2 Chromis viridis (ainda mais antigos, já vieram do sistema anterior)
1 Donzela (não sei o nome)
2 Palhaços (Clarkis, de criação do Sr. Júlio)

Abraço,
Miguel

----------


## Miguel Correia

Boas,

Após mais um período conturbado, desde alterações de layout, mudança de substrato, colocação de refúgio, dsb remota, feedback de membros do fórum, para lutar contra as cianos. Penso que o grande responsável pelo seu aparecimento/reaparecimento foi devido à quantidade de matéria orgânica que não era escumada ou mal escumada, cheguei a pensar que o escumador fosse incapaz, mas as evidências estavam lá desde o início, desligava o escumador todas as noites antes de me deitar, para evitar o barulho da saída de ar, bem...foram as minhas conclusões.
Entretanto no início do mês coloquei novamente um reactor de enxofre, o que normalizou tudo.

Reactor de Enxofre:


A semana passada estava a vaguear na internet quando vi esta dica, pedra difusora na saída do ar do escumador:

O meu escumador com osilenciador, na saída do ar, para a família poder dormir:


Interior da calha de iluminação ati sunpower 6x39W:


Balastro electrónico queimado, foi uma sorte estar em casa na altura:


Cumprimentos,
Miguel

----------


## Miguel Correia

Passado algum tempo, ficam umas fotos que o Pedro Gomes tirou:











Esta Hystrix tem um problema, género de umas bolhas, se alguém souber o que é e como resolver, agradeço.










Continua...

----------


## Miguel Correia

...Continuação





















Continua...

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá:  Miguel
Corais saudaveis e com cores bonitas falta uma foto geral

----------


## Miguel Correia

e mais umas...





















Descanso para jantar e já meto as últimas de hoje...

----------


## Miguel Correia

Viva,

Obrigado Pedro.

Aqui vão as últimas incluindo a geral:





Para ajudar a exportar fosfatos, aproveitei a descida do tubo ladrão, sempre descia alguma água (aproveitei um tópico que apareceu no fórum, sobre o assunto, no entanto não fiz nenhum teste para comprovar)












Tenho algumas frags que perderam 98% do tecido,(viagem do continente para cá) vamos ver se se safam.


Cumps,
Miguel

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá:  Miguel 
Por que é que trocas-te o areão? 
Pelo aspecto dos corais deduzo que tanto a lagosta como o caranguejo sejam reef safe.Sabes como se chamam?

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Miguel tá muito fixe  :Pracima:   :Pracima:  

Sempre às ordens hehehehe

 :SbOk:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas
Gostei bastante das cores dos corais parece estar tudo com boa saude, acho que tudo esta a caminhar direito, so nao gosto do areao, mas isso sou eu claro, que tem que gostar es tu.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Miguel Correia

> Boas
> Gostei bastante das cores dos corais parece estar tudo com boa saude, acho que tudo esta a caminhar direito, so nao gosto do areao, mas isso sou eu claro, que tem que gostar es tu.


Olá Anthony,

Obrigado pelo comentário.Também prefiro areia com granulometria fina, como tive em tempos (até porque destaca melhor os corais e rocha), logo que possa mudarei para essa areia.

Cumps,
Miguel

----------


## Miguel Correia

> Miguel 
> Por que é que trocas-te o areão? 
> Pelo aspecto dos corais deduzo que tanto a lagosta como o caranguejo sejam reef safe.Sabes como se chamam?


Olá Pedro, 

Nem vi o teu post, estava na outra página :Coradoeolhos: .
Troquei de areão porque ficou podre, (cheirava mal) mais tarde cheguei à conclusão (com opiniões do pessoal do fórum) que foi devido a desligar o escumador durante a noite (todas as noites), devia de acumular muita carga orgânica e isso criava desequilibrios no aquário, agora que penso ter essa questão resolvida, logo que possa vou colocar novamente como estava.

A lagosta é: _Panulirus versicolor_, é preciso ter cuidado, tenho de alimentá-la bem senão pode comer peixes e acho que pode atacar tudo quando mal alimentada, pelo tamanho que atinge, vou tratar de devolver à loja, não é muito viável.
O caranguejo é da nossa costa, o _Percnon gibbesi_, para já só vejo comer algas e comida para os peixes, não incomoda os corais.

Cumps,
Miguel

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

Tens aqui mais informação sobre o caranguejo.
http://www.peteducation.com/article....+2213&aid=2108

----------


## Miguel Correia

Viva,

A última foto do aquário, já com outro areão (mais fino), tem alguns corais no substrato, que são do Filipe mais 3 peixes e 2 camarões, à espera que o aquário dele esteja pronto.
A foto ficou com uma cor um pouco "fria", mas dá para ter uma ideia. :SbSourire:  



Cumps,
Miguel

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá Miguel :Olá: ,

O aquário está muito porreiro, gosto muito do layout. :SbOk3:  

Que peixes tens no aqua?

----------


## Miguel Correia

> Olá Miguel,
> 
> O aquário está muito porreiro, gosto muito do layout. 
> 
> Que peixes tens no aqua?


Viva,

Obrigado pelo comentário.
Os Peixes:1 Zebrassoma, 2 chromis, 2 Clarki (1 na sump, porque não se dão), 1 Centropyge acanthops, 1 centropyge bispinosus (do Filipe, está na sump, pq quando chegou o meu travou-se de razões e optei por mandar para baixo), 2 Cardinais de Bangai (Filipe), uma donzela azul, 2 pseudanthias.

Cumps,
Miguel

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Viva,
> 
> Obrigado pelo comentário.
> Os Peixes:1 Zebrassoma, 2 chromis, 2 Clarki (1 na sump, porque não se dão), 1 Centropyge acanthops, 1 centropyge bispinosus (do Filipe, está na sump, pq quando chegou o meu travou-se de razões e optei por mandar para baixo), 2 Cardinais de Bangai (Filipe), uma donzela azul, 2 pseudanthias.
> 
> Cumps,
> Miguel


O _C. acanthops_ porta-se bem? tens tridacnas? zoa's?
Quanto as _C. viridis_ a as _P. squamipinnis_ dão se bem só em grupo de 2?

Estou a montar um aqua com as medidas muito proximas das do teu, já lá está um _C. loriculus_ (vamos lá ver como se vai comportar :yb663:  ) e 2 _P. squamipinnis_, também estava a pensar colocar assim 2 _Chromis viridis_, ou aumentar para 3 de cada.

----------


## Miguel Correia

> O _C. acanthops_ porta-se bem? tens tridacnas? zoa's?
> Quanto as _C. viridis_ a as _P. squamipinnis_ dão se bem só em grupo de 2?
> 
> Estou a montar um aqua com as medidas muito proximas das do teu, já lá está um _C. loriculus_ (vamos lá ver como se vai comportar ) e 2 _P. squamipinnis_, também estava a pensar colocar assim 2 _Chromis viridis_, ou aumentar para 3 de cada.


Boas,

Não tenho tridacnas, pensei que poderia haver problemas com o Centropyge acanthops, por isso coloquei no nano, chegou a bicar umas pocilloporas, nunca mais me apercebi de nada.
Os chromis vieram juntos do aquário da Leonor, o maior de vez em quando vai atrás do pequeno, mas nada de especial. As pseudanthias, tinha 3 mas uma morreu, foi constantemente atacada por um hawkfish (que já tirei do aquário) mas eram pacíficas.


Cumps,
Miguel

----------


## Ana Rita Ribeiro

Boas Miguel 

O corais sao mesmo fantásticos. Estás mesmo de parabens pelo aqua. Tens de pedir ao Pedro para tirar mais umas fotos para pores aqui. Vale a pena pelos corais que tens!

Esqueci-me de te dizer que no meu aqua, com aqueles 300l de nova agua do mar, a coralina está a aparecer em força. Parece que está mesmo a melhorar!! A agua do mar da Madeira faz milagres :yb624:   joking!!!

----------


## Miguel Correia

> Boas Miguel 
> 
> O corais sao mesmo fantásticos. Estás mesmo de parabens pelo aqua. Tens de pedir ao Pedro para tirar mais umas fotos para pores aqui. Vale a pena pelos corais que tens!
> 
> Esqueci-me de te dizer que no meu aqua, com aqueles 300l de nova agua do mar, a coralina está a aparecer em força. Parece que está mesmo a melhorar!! A agua do mar da Madeira faz milagres  joking!!!


Olá Ana,

Obrigado pelo comentário. Tenho que cravar o Pedro um dia desses, para as fotos.  :SbSourire2:  

Essa tpa gigante fez bem, como tens possibilidade, podes fazer pequenas tpas durante a semana e provavelmente consegues manter os valores ideais para o teu sistema, é uma questão de conferir semanalmente com os testes.

----------


## Ana Rita Ribeiro

Olá Miguel

O teu aqua ao vivo ainda consegue ser mas bonito do que nas fotos, o que não é fácil! :Palmas:  

Obrigada pela visita e sobretudo pelas frags que nos deste!!! :SbOk:   :SbOk:   :SbOk:

----------


## Miguel Correia

> Olá Miguel
> 
> O teu aqua ao vivo ainda consegue ser mas bonito do que nas fotos, o que não é fácil! 
> 
> Obrigada pela visita e sobretudo pelas frags que nos deste!!!


Olá Ana,

Obrigado, ainda há muito a fazer.  :SbSourire:  

As "frags" estavam a pedir outro aquário para sair, ficaram coladas à espera. :Coradoeolhos:  

Abraço,
Miguel

----------


## Miguel Correia

Olá,

Algumas fotos, tiradas hoje:

Frag do Carlos Mota:








Frag do Paulo Oliveira


Frag do Paulo Oliveira


Frag do Gil






Frag do Gil, a euphyllia também


(Continua)

----------


## Miguel Correia

Depois de tantas mudanças está a começar a ganhar cor






Frag do Carlos Mota










(Continuação)

----------


## Miguel Correia

As fotos que se seguem foram tiradas pelo Christophe. Os meus agradecimentos  :SbSourire: 

Frag do carlos Mota


Frag do Gil


Frag do Carlos Mota










 

Para finalizar, uma foto geral: 




Cumprimentos,
Miguel

----------


## Julio Macieira

Bonito aquário Miguel  :yb677: 

Em minha opinião apenas essa anthia está a mais.

----------


## Miguel Correia

> Bonito aquário Miguel 
> 
> Em minha opinião apenas essa anthia está a mais.


Olá Júlio,

Obrigado, até tem duas anthias, estou a pensar tirar, mas logo vejo se dá. Também tem dois cardinais Bangais que não são meus, estão de saída.

Cumps,
Miguel

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Fantástico o teu aquario.
5 Estrelas :Palmas:  :Palmas:

----------


## Miguel Correia

Obrigado Ricardo,

Mais umas fotos que o Christophe tirou (o vidro estava sujo, nestas):








Frag do Machado




Cumps,
Miguel

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

Parabens o teu aqua está a ficar muito bonito mesmo sem substrato :Palmas:

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Miguel fotos tão fixes ehhehehe agora com maquina nova é k vai ser... :p vamos combinar os 3 para fazer 1 sessão fotografica lolloollolol

----------


## Miguel Correia

> Parabens o teu aqua está a ficar muito bonito mesmo sem substrato


Obrigado Pedro Tavares e Pedro Gomes (sim, vamos combinar outra sessão, daqui a uns tempos, para ver a evolução).

Abraço,
Miguel

----------


## Ana Rita Ribeiro

Boas Miguel...

Isso está com óptimo aspecto!!! Ficou muito giro com o novo layout... deu trabalho mas valeu bem a pena heheheh

Ah.. as fotos estão muito fixes! Quando precisares eu empresto-te o meu maridinho outra vez :P

----------


## Miguel Correia

> Boas Miguel...
> 
> Isso está com óptimo aspecto!!! Ficou muito giro com o novo layout... deu trabalho mas valeu bem a pena heheheh
> 
> Ah.. as fotos estão muito fixes! Quando precisares eu empresto-te o meu maridinho outra vez :P


Obrigado.  :SbSourire: 
Fica a requisição para a próxima sessão, eheheh. :SbSourire2:

----------


## Miguel Correia

Olá,

Algumas fotos, já com areia, também acrescentei algumas rochas.

















Cumprimentos,
Miguel Correia

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  Miguel

Tens um àqua muito agradável  :Palmas: 
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Miguel Correia

Olá,

Obrigado Jorge, tem sido um longo caminho, com algumas experiências à mistura, umas mais acertadas outras nem por isso. 
À espreita por novidades/ideias que tragam mais valias.

Abraço,
Miguel

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Miguel

Quer o layout, quer a colocação dos corais está realmente bem conseguida! Parabens!

Tens corais com cores excelentes  :Smile:  O teu acanthops (ou será um argi?) é muito agressivo ?

O meu era do pior!

Cps
Gil

----------


## Miguel Correia

> Boas Miguel
> 
> Quer o layout, quer a colocação dos corais está realmente bem conseguida! Parabens!
> 
> Tens corais com cores excelentes  O teu acanthops (ou será um argi?) é muito agressivo ?
> 
> O meu era do pior!
> 
> Cps
> Gil


Olá Gil,

Obrigado, o layout já deu muitas voltas mas parece que está dentro do que quero.
O Centropyge acanthops inicialmente mordiscava apenas as pociloporas, depois como passou a ser alimentado regularmente deixou-se disso, praticamente não toca nos corais.

Abraço,
Miguel

----------


## Miguel Correia

Olá,

Após uma decisão radical, vendi praticamente os corais todos e peixes (ficaram 2 peixes) e vou dedicar-me às algas. 
Desliguei o escumador e passei a usar água da torneira em vez da de osmose.
Ficaram 2 lâmpadas (ATI 6x39W) ligadas e acrescentei uma ventoinha para baixar a temperatura.

Futuramente irei acrescentar uma dsb-mix (areia da costa e areia de coral, com granulometria reduzida).
Ainda tenho poucas algas, mas à medida que for arranjando, acrescento. 
Fica em baixo umas fotos do estado actual:

Sargaço da nossa costa, para minha surpresa está a crescer umas pontas.








Cumps,
Miguel

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá: Miguel
Isso é que é uma mudança radical,mudar para os plantados.
Tiveste algum desgosto ou estavas farto de ter um aquario bonito :yb624:

----------


## Miguel Correia

> Miguel
> Isso é que é uma mudança radical,mudar para os plantados.
> Tiveste algum desgosto ou estavas farto de ter um aquario bonito


Olá Pedro,

Obrigado, eheheh :SbSourire: 
Foi uma ideia que me ocorreu, já tinha gosto por algas, o aquário estava bem, no entanto nos últimos tempos estavam a surgir umas algas filamentosas. 
Uma vez que estamos sempre a lutar contra as algas (microalgas) porque não fazer ao contrário, deixar andar no sentido de as deixar crescer.
Penso que a maioria até gosta de ver refúgios com aquelas algas e bicharada lá dentro, este aquário será um refúgio grande, certamente ainda irás gostar do "novo" aquário  :SbSourire2: 

Abraço,
Miguel

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Olá Pedro,
> Penso que a maioria até gosta de ver refúgios com aquelas algas e bicharada lá dentro, este aquário será um refúgio grande, certamente ainda irás gostar do "novo" aquário 
> 
> Abraço,
> Miguel


Acho que vai ser difícil convenceres-me mas vou estar atento,boa sorte.
Que peixes é que planeias ter?

----------


## Miguel Correia

> Acho que vai ser difícil convenceres-me mas vou estar atento,boa sorte.
> Que peixes é que planeias ter?


A ideia inicial era colocar peixes pequenos, tipo góbios, um wrasse. Ainda está em aberto.
Logo que tenha novidades vou colocando.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Miguel

Claro está que vim espreitar os teus peixes... a assisti à tua evolução.
Então como vai essa mudança para FOWLR?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Miguel Correia

> Bom dia Miguel
> 
> Claro está que vim espreitar os teus peixes... a assisti à tua evolução.
> Então como vai essa mudança para FOWLR?
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


Viva Pedro,

Esta semana estou com o aquário cheio de corais sps, devido a um azar que aconteceu ao Dionísio, teve que descolar um vidro lateral do aquário, estou a guardar os corais até ficar pronto.
Penso que para a semana devo conseguir uma foto actualizada do aquário e aproveito para colocar os peixes que tenho.

Abraço,
Miguel

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> 


Boas Miguel,

Poderias dar algumas dicas sobre a estrutura eggcrate, nomeadamente formatos de corte e a união das várias partes (fitas plásticas)?

----------


## Miguel Correia

> Boas Miguel,
> 
> Poderias dar algumas dicas sobre a estrutura eggcrate, nomeadamente formatos de corte e a união das várias partes (fitas plásticas)?


Olá Artur,

Usei o eggcrate na altura inspirado por este tópico: http://www.reefforum.net/f18/nano-cubo-de-80-l-6763/ e com o intuito de evitar que a rocha ficasse a "sufocar" na areia, conseguia assim circulação em toda a rocha.

Quanto aos formatos de corte teve muito a ver com as rochas que tinha, mediante as formas das rochas e a disposição que pretendia das mesmas, fiz as bases em eggcrate. Cheguei a tirar as rochas do aquário (testanto no chão) para ter uma melhor noção da estabilidade das rochas sobre as grelhas (colei o eggcrate com uma cola para acrílico nem sei bem o nome). Depois prendi as rochas ao eggcrate com aquelas braçadeiras de aperto, usadas para prender os fios de electricidade, na altura foi em preto, para ficar mais discreto.

Em resumo, tendo as rochas sobre a estrutura em eggcrate, depois é cortares por ex: uma tira com a altura que pretenderes ter a rocha afastada do vidro (da base), fiz por não deixar esquinas muito visíveis.

Abraço,
Miguel

----------


## Miguel Correia

Olá,

Actualização do aquário passados dois meses e uns dias, nota-se o crescimento das macro algas, adicionei uma caulerpa prolifera que também já cresceu um pouco desde então.

Acrescentei uma dsb e introduzi uns peixes: uma Valenciana (que revira-me a areia toda, afectando a função da minha dsb), um six-line, uma salária (ou do género), um Bicolor Goatfish e um Pseudochromis roxo. 

Estou a usar um escumador da Tunze: Doc Skimmer 9xxx, com copo grande, tem tirado muita porcaria, já estava encostado há muito.



Se alguém tiver outras algas e se puder enviar para cá, basta vir húmido, nem precisa de água, contacte-me por mp para combinarmos as coisas. (tenho também chaetomorpha)

Cumprimentos,
Miguel

----------

